# Suggestions. Home-made cobia towers?



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

I am trying to figure out how to build an inexpensive tower or something else to elevate myself in my boat. I keep eyeing the poles that hold the net on my children's trampoline. I think can make it work, maybe.My boat only has a3 bow soft top and a radar arch.It will have to be built on the deck. What are some of the creative towers you all have seen?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure if that would stand up to the stress, but good luck!...I have a used tower for sale , its my dads...pm me if ya want a pic...I will post in the for sale items later today...

Clint


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I have seen builders scaffolding on a sheet of plywood with rachet straps holding it in the boat. Was a pretty secure rig. What ever you do when you finish it please let me look at it. I won't pick it apart but I can tell you if it safe and stable. I don't mind helping anyone out. My first boat was a rental from sherman cove marina with a step ladder lashed down on the deck. :letsparty


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

1 1/2" schedule 80 pvc would probably work good as long as you don't weigh 300#'s.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

one thing about the PVC as the sun beats on it the strenght will degrade. What will hold you today may not tomorrow.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

There's a guy who fishes near Destin who has a home made tower made of 2" schedule 80 pvc pipe. If I get a chance to take a digital picture of it someday I'll putit up on theforum.

I've seen him use it a few times, but he's not a particularly big guy.

The thing to remember is that the weak point on something like that is going to be where it is connected at the base. Side torquewill be a real issue for a setup like that.


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas guys. I went to Lowe's and checked out the scaffolding. I could probably make it work. Also, I looked at the galvinized steel pipes. They are cheap but quite heavy. Where is "MacGyver" when you need him?


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

I saw a guy 2 years ago, he had a 10-12' aluminum step ladder strapped to his hardtop.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Hows this.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

There ya go. That proves 1 thing.A man will do anything to catch a fish. :clap.. That is some "good ole American ingenuity".After this post,I'm looking for thetallest step ladder they make.


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

ladders work good if they are strapped down and sturdy, but they are really really expensive


----------

